# co2 good for crystal red shrimps?



## icantquit (May 20, 2010)

Since just 4 month ago, I think I have caught a planted tank fever. My tanks grew from one 5.5 gallon in my apartment to 5 fish tank in my apartment. My first 5.5 gallon went so well, I bought a 55 gallon, a 72 gallon, and two 20 gallon tanks..... Well, of course, I have about 20 crystal red shrimps in my 20 gallon, and about another 20 red cherry shrimps in my other 20 gallon. All have natural red flint, and Java moss in it. I threw a red cherry shrimp in my tank about 2 month ago, its still alive...I notice the red shrimps doing perfectly fine in my 5.5 gallon, but when I threw one crystal red shrimp in my tank just to test, the next day it disappear, its been 4 days now, and no signs...could the stuff I have in my tank be no good for crystal red shrimps. This is what I started off with-with this tank.... I crush plantabbs (got it on ebay for 1.00 free shipping, thats the only reason why I used it, I know I havent heard or seen anyone using these) and sprinkled it all over the bottom. I then use cat litter as my substrates, added my plants, slowly add in my aged water, 5 days later, tested water, water was a ok. Introduced a few fishes, introduced the red cherry shrimp, and then introduced the crystal red shrimp. Everything is a ok, however, crystal red shrimp is missing. My question now is....can shrimps live in a planted tank that have co2, potential dosing in the future, etc.... Any inputs will be good...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

RCS and CRS can live in tanks even if you are dosing fertilizers and injecting CO2.

However, do not be alarmed, your CRS is likely hiding. What kind of fish do you have in your aquarium with the shrimp? It is also a possibility that the shrimp was eaten.

Finally, CRS are more sensitive than RCS, so if your water parameters were significantly different, it may have also killed the shrimp.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Too much CO2 will kill off any fish or shrimps, so if you use CO2 you have to be careful with it.


----------



## icantquit (May 20, 2010)

I am currently using just the diy co2 for the day, then at night, I just kinda let the co2 sit in a small bucket so there is still somewhat pressure so I wont waste all the co2. The fishes that I have in my tanks are a small group of 6 poeciliopsis prolifica. Too small to eat the fishes. Im more into the small live bearers....Great for nanos...


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

In my experience, CRS do not like to be thrown in a tank. Proper acclimation is necessary. RCS are like roaches, CRS, not so much.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

xmas_one said:


> In my experience, CRS do not like to be thrown in a tank. Proper acclimation is necessary. RCS are like roaches, CRS, not so much.


Inbreeding for colors, not strong health and environmental tolerances.
Same with the RCS=> fire shrimps. I've mixed some genetic variation at the cost of some color in one tank, they are now bullet proof.

Go figure.

Same type of thing with CRS I'd suspect.
Folks are not adding lots of genetic variation, they are inbreeding cousins to get high grades and those high grades bring in lots of $$$, whether or not folks can keep a super whit shrimp with a patch of red here or there does not matter, the market, not the suitability to aquariums, drives the $$$ and the desire to keep them.

This is the most plausible rational as to why high grades are more sensitive and also, folks with higher grades are simply not willing to risk testing, the CRS's are worth more than the plants/any algae issues etc.

Plants become secondary if you have 100 high grade CRS's and can sell 200$ worth a month or more.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## icantquit (May 20, 2010)

Wow, lots of $$ for crs. I just wanted to add some beauty into the tank. I suspect the crs is in heaven somewhere, but that is the first and last one going into that tank. LOL... I guess the crs has to stay in an all crs tank with nothing else...


----------

